# Reformed Distance Learning Seminary



## johnrsorrell (Apr 10, 2006)

This is not a thread for some to intrude and trounce on the concept of distance learning (I have physically attended a seminary and worked in a distance format and have strong desire for the latter).
However, I came upon this seminary which has its roots in the Dutch Reformed Church, the Uniting Reformed Church, and the Uniting Presbyterian Church in Southern Africa. All of them set great store by the reformed approach to doing theology.
It is called Stellenbosch University. http://academic.sun.ac.za/tsv/ http://www.sun.ac.za/index.asp
It is very inexpensive compared to US distance learning seminaries. It is fully accredited, allowing one to pursue additional degrees from any other accredited school in the US or Europe and the UK.
My 

[Edited on 4-10-2006 by johnrsorrell]


----------

